# "A Smitty Type Wax Finish"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This is one of those very oily Exotic Cocobolo wood frames that I always have so much fun trying to finish-basically because no finish sticks to the **** wood!! Anyway, I dunked it in Poly ( I figured give it a try maybe it's not oily-wrong!) It wouldn't dry so I dunked it in Acetone and stripped it all off. Then I said,"let's just put some furniture wax on it Gary".I had a SPRAY CAN of furniture polish. I sprayed the frame and soaked it while holding it in my hand and then just rubbed the heck out of it and then polished it with a cotton towel. Hey, came out pretty good! I guess if I high speed cotton wheel it it will really shine but this was good for now. Thanks to the Smitt man and the other members that use the "Wax" method. Oily wood ain't gonna beat me no more!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking fork!! Turned out nicely. Well done Flat..


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Flat. JT


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Gary "Flatband" Miller! It looks great! Wish I had some money to buy it !!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Next one we'll try a Paste wax. I think I might put this to a cotton wheel attached to my Dremel and see what happens. Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Once you start that waxing stuff, Flatband, the possibilities are endless. Ever try a linseed oil finish?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've used Linseed before. I have a quart of it and it will last forever. That's a good thing about it,one thing bad is it will darken dark wood so I tend to use it on lighter stuff. Flatband


----------



## Doomhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice wood and nice looking finishing Flatband! It is a self-made board cutted slingshot, isn't it?
Which type of rubber will you use for it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Doomhunter,
yes this is a board cut frame and I'll probably put tapered Gum Rubber on it. The wax leaves a nice finish! Flatband


----------

